# Looking for 66 Lemans Transmission Swap Advice



## mjbiker2 (Nov 25, 2016)

I am planning on replacing my original 66 Lemans ST300 trasmmisson with a 200R4 transmission. It currently has a basically stock 326 other than a mild cam and 4 barrel, but I may install a larger crate engine in the future. Any advice would be appreciated. Pros and cons, mistakes to avoid, do's and dont's, etc?


----------

